# Can't mount using fuse.ntfs ntfs-3g works fine

## soya

Hi all, running the following command gets the following error:

```
mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sdd1 /mnt/ntfs/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

I've been using ntfsprogs with fuse support to work with ntfs fs for years with no problem, but some days ago i start getting the error above. I'm not planning to move to ntfs-3g (although it works fine). Does anyone knows how could i solved it? I've tried reemerging ntfs + fuse packages with no luck. Thanks in advanced.

PD:NTFS filesystems are not corrupted.

----------

## BradN

Is there a mount.fuse.ntfs program in your path?  I believe this has to be there in situations like this.  For example there's a mount.ntfs-3g program to allow ntfs-3g to work from the mount command.

----------

## soya

Hi, thanks for the answer. Using the command you mentioned i can mount ntfs fs, but i would like to know what's wrong with fuse.ntfs as that's the driver i use in /etc/fstab to automount or easy mount fs.

Thanks again!  :Smile: 

----------

## BradN

You tried mount.fuse.ntfs?  If that works then I don't see why the mount -t version wouldn't work, as it just calls that.

----------

## soya

Yes, it works. But as told before mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sdd1 /mnt/ntfs/  is not working, it stoped working some days ago as i've been using it for las years. Any help? thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## mikegpitt

The ntfs-3g drivers use fuse out of the box, so you probably want to do something like this:

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /mnt/ntfs
```

EDIT:  Sorry I didn't see that you said you don't want to move to ntfs-3g.Last edited by mikegpitt on Sun Aug 08, 2010 10:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BradN

Indeed though, that might be the best option as it's a more popular driver and might be better supported for that reason alone.

----------

## mikegpitt

I think when you use ntfsmount with fuse support, you use the ntfsmount command as usual.  From the man page:

```
Examples

Mount /dev/hda1 to /mnt/ntfs using ntfsmount submiting locale option:

ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs -o locale=be_BY.UTF-8

/etc/fstab entry for above:

/dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs fuse.ntfs locale=be_BY.UTF-8 0 0

Umount /mnt/ntfs:

fusermount -u /mnt/ntfs
```

It seems like you only use the fuse.ntfs option in your /etc/fstab.

 *BradN wrote:*   

> Indeed though, that might be the best option as it's a more popular driver and might be better supported for that reason alone.

 Personally I like the ntfs-3g drivers a lot and never had a problem with stability or data integrity.

----------

## soya

HI, thanks to all. The setup have working smooth for long time. So sad i have to move to ntfs-3g due to such strange issue.

----------

